# Levemir and novorapid



## caroleann (Dec 10, 2010)

I have recently started taking my levemir at 9 30 but some times i eat late so was just wondering do you have to leave a good size gap between the two or can you take both at more or less the same time.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2010)

You can take them at the same time if you wish caroleann  Just best to inject in different places and don't get the doses mixed up!


----------



## Persil (Dec 10, 2010)

Hiya,

I'm also on novorapid and levemir, and due to different daily schedule what with uni and work I sometimes find that I'm taking them around the same time. I couldn't tell you if it's strictly allowed or not, but I personally have had no problems with it. I test a little more often when I do this just to make sure, but as of yet there have been no issues with me taking both types of insulin around the same time.

Hope that helps!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 10, 2010)

I do both my lantus at the same time as humalog. As Northerner said, different sites needed but otherwise go for it.

Rob


----------



## caroleann (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for that guys, Northerner hope your feeling better now.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 10, 2010)

Hubby on the same and he will take his the same time if necessary, I used to with my levimer/humalog combination just injected different sides of the stomach...

In the days of twice daily injections (both animal and human) you used to draw up both the background and quick into the same syringe for injecting


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 11, 2010)

good question - I'd been worried about taking my Lanctus 2 hours after dinner (and NovoRapid).  Main concern is that the blood reading is always over 12 when I check before taking the Lanctus.  Should I increase the pre dinner NovoRapid?  Note after breakfast / Lunch I'm not typically testing blood for 4 - 5 hours when it is in the 7's.  I assume this would be the same if I tested post dinner 5 hours later....


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

martindt1606 said:


> good question - I'd been worried about taking my Lanctus 2 hours after dinner (and NovoRapid).  Main concern is that the blood reading is always over 12 when I check before taking the Lanctus.  Should I increase the pre dinner NovoRapid?  Note after breakfast / Lunch I'm not typically testing blood for 4 - 5 hours when it is in the 7's.  I assume this would be the same if I tested post dinner 5 hours later....



You will be hitting your peak from your meal at one to two hours after eating, but it sounds like you are coming down within range by the time the novorapid has gone. To tackle this, you might want to consider injecting 15 mins before your meal rather than increasing the dose so your novorapid has a chance to get working and conincide more closely with the digestion of your food. I've started doing this lately and I do have better levels at the two hour point, but it can depend on what you are eating so you'd need to do some experimenting and testing for a while to pin it down.


----------



## Monica (Dec 11, 2010)

Our DSN told us it was perfectly ok to inject both at the same time. She suggested though to put one injection in one leg and the other in the other leg.


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 11, 2010)

I also inject at the same time, both Novorapid and Levemir


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You will be hitting your peak from your meal at one to two hours after eating, but it sounds like you are coming down within range by the time the novorapid has gone. To tackle this, you might want to consider injecting 15 mins before your meal rather than increasing the dose so your novorapid has a chance to get working and conincide more closely with the digestion of your food. I've started doing this lately and I do have better levels at the two hour point, but it can depend on what you are eating so you'd need to do some experimenting and testing for a while to pin it down.



Alan - thanks for this, re my reply to your thread about responses etc this is exactly the type of response that adds value.


----------



## allisonb (Dec 15, 2010)

Only just caught up with this thread.  I've always been taught to inject my Levemir before bed so times vary a lot.  I take it others inject at a set time each day?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 15, 2010)

My background doses are taken at 6:30am, brekky, and about 6:00pm, din dins, so both at meal times with my novorapid.........its all cool


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 15, 2010)

allisonb said:


> Only just caught up with this thread.  I've always been taught to inject my Levemir before bed so times vary a lot.  I take it others inject at a set time each day?



Yes I think you're right Allison, it's important to take your basal/background doses at the same time each day (well... as near as you can!). People have differing degrees of success with injecting at different times of day, or by 'splitting' the background into two different injections (usually 12ish hours apart) because although Lantus and Levemir are supposed to have a flat profile and last more or less 24 hours, most people find that their activity and duration is a little more variable than that.

I used to have a regular problem of waking up hypo, but since switching my Lantus to breakfast time this has been almost completely resolved overnight. It seems I need less basal in teh early hours/waking up time and by injecting at breakfast yesterday's dose is beginning to 'fade' when I need less basal.

M


----------



## allisonb (Dec 15, 2010)

Well...they say you learn something new every day!  I have always injected my background insulin when I get up in a morning and before bed (split dose).  And I often wake low when I'm not expecting to (3.2 this morning) and have recently been reducing my evening background to try and correct this but maybe the answer is to inject the full dose in a morning instead of splitting.  I'll give it a try, thank you.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry only just chatching up as well.

I do Novorapid at tea time generally any time between 6.30 and 8 and then I do my Levemir at 10.00 unless I have been out and eaten and do it 2 hours after the novorapid.

I don't know if there are any exact rules to it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 15, 2010)

Allison

Took a bit of experimentation. I tried splitting mine over the summer, but that didn't work fo me at all (I assume it's because the doses are quite small and smaller doses tend to act over a shorter duration).

I did post the activity profile of Lantus on here somewhere, I'll see if I can find it... though of course those graphs are just averaged data from people - so your profile might be more exaggerated/longer/shorter/flatter blah blah blah (as might your basal requirements!!)


----------

